# Relocation allowance



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if it is normal as part of an expat package to receive a relocation allowance when you first arrive. If so is it a months salary or 6 weeks of salary?
Reading the threads there seems to be a lot of initial expenses with regards to settling into Dubai, renting a property, buying white goods & curtains etc.

Thanks


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

IMHO, this is something you would need to negotiate with your future employer...

Yes, initial expenses are rather huge...example include:
- house rent (1, 2, 3 etc cheques)
- vehicle deposit (you also may have to wait 1 or 2 months before banks grant a loan)
- vehicle insurance (up front)
- medical insurance (1 or 2 cheques)
- water and electricity deposit
- gas deposit (if house has gas)
- drivers license, and other cards (they love cards & stamps)
- a ton of misc items that just quickly add up

yep - bring lots of mulla


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Expat61 said:


> Hi I was wondering if it is normal as part of an expat package to receive a relocation allowance when you first arrive. If so is it a months salary or 6 weeks of salary?
> Reading the threads there seems to be a lot of initial expenses with regards to settling into Dubai, renting a property, buying white goods & curtains etc.
> 
> Thanks


My impression is that it depends on the employer. haven't heard of it being linked to the salary
In my company's case, it is a fixed sum across the board


----------



## Robinson (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re*

Yes its true though it takes time initially but all the expenses will be cleared.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It depends what's agreed with the individual employer. Some pay relocation, and the amount will vary. Some just pay the air fare.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Work out how much it will cost you to relocate - a good employer should cover this cost otherwise what is the point of coming over if it is going to leave you out of pocket or worse in debt?


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> IMHO, this is something you would need to negotiate with your future employer...
> 
> Yes, initial expenses are rather huge...example include:
> - house rent (1, 2, 3 etc cheques)
> ...


Thanks paisleypark lots to think about. You mention medical insurance is this to a local insurance company?

Expat61


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Work out how much it will cost you to relocate - a good employer should cover this cost otherwise what is the point of coming over if it is going to leave you out of pocket or worse in debt?


Thanks Wandabug. I am trying to figure it all out. Even the cost of serviced apartment while we are trying to find a permanent property has all to be taken into consideration. Not sure how long it will take to find something suitable and then we have to wait for our belongings to arrive. I am hoping to find something within a month or less.


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Robinson said:


> Yes its true though it takes time initially but all the expenses will be cleared.


I do hope so!


----------



## Expat61 (Jul 4, 2010)

Seabee said:


> It depends what's agreed with the individual employer. Some pay relocation, and the amount will vary. Some just pay the air fare.


No mention of it in the initial discussions so it is something that we need to clarify!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have children? If you do, that opens up a whole another can of worms.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Expat61 said:


> Hi I was wondering if it is normal as part of an expat package to receive a relocation allowance when you first arrive. If so is it a months salary or 6 weeks of salary?
> Reading the threads there seems to be a lot of initial expenses with regards to settling into Dubai, renting a property, buying white goods & curtains etc.
> 
> Thanks


Absolutely agree ... unless you can dot the "I's" and cross the "T's" with a rock solid guarantee/contract why bother ... 

Any descent contract will cover a full relocation and an initial set up allowanace/grant that covers all .... + medical, + housing, + kids education or and boarding back home .... plus plus plus ..... 

All contracts here vary, although most within each employer are similar .... Suppose in most cases comes down to how necessitous you and your quals are to the employer may very well depend on whats being offered ... But these would be the minimum for me to even look ...


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, don't leave anything to chance or to vague verbal promises. Make sure everything that you agree is confirmed in writing...and negotiate as hard as you can for as much as you can. Apart from the salary things to try for are accommodation (or an allowance), medical cover (for your spouse as well) and school fees if you have kids.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Expat61 said:


> Thanks paisleypark lots to think about. You mention medical insurance is this to a local insurance company?


There are local medical insurers (eg Daman) and then there are brokers you can chat to that deal with many other medical companies (international)...so u'd probably need to get some comparative quotes and make a decision.


----------

